# Mild caliper pin corrosion



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Randalldorm said:


> Can mild caliper pin corrosion cause the outer pad to not seat properly? I've cleaned and greased them... they move very smoothly and easily when I go straight in and out but if I put lateral force on the pin while sliding it seems to grind..
> 
> Could very minimal corrosion be causing the caliper pin to be 'sticking' with the higher forces provided when braking?
> 
> ...


If you're talking about the slide pin, there should be no corrosion on it, none. It should have brake lube on it to make the caliper slide easily and protect it from corrosion. So, if it's corroded, I have to ask, is there any lube on it?

If it's chewed up with corrosion, it should be replaced. Often, these are generic parts which can be purchased inexpensively at auto parts stores. Take one with you to match it up.

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If the lube is gone. The pins will rust. And abnormal brake wear. And possibly other side effects. 

Anything that slides needs to be lubed or the calipers will rust and freeze up and the brakes won't work properly. Possibly one pad wears down while the other stays new.


----------

